# Floor Protection



## RemodelKing (Aug 19, 2010)

Hey all,
I'm about to start a kitchen remodel job for a client who is SUPER paranoid of me hurting her hardwood floor. 

I used that floor fabric defender or whatever before and didn't care much for it. I don't particularly care to replace her floor because I dropped something on it and not sure I want to use something as thick or non-flexible as masonite.

I seem to recall seeing some sort of thick roll out board on a job but can't remember the name for the life of me.

Any ideas?

Thanks!

-John Redder


----------



## SDC (Jan 12, 2009)

RemodelKing said:


> Hey all,
> I'm about to start a kitchen remodel job for a client who is SUPER paranoid of me hurting her hardwood floor.
> 
> I used that floor fabric defender or whatever before and didn't care much for it. I don't particularly care to replace her floor because I dropped something on it and not sure I want to use something as thick or non-flexible as masonite.
> ...



I use this all the time, no issues

http://www.protectiveproducts.com/durarunner.html


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Whatever you use, watch any subs or employees. They won't care as much as you and usually will not admit fault.

I just roughed in a kitchen last week (electrical only) with a brand new FINISHED hardwood floor (don't ask-yes I know it was not in the right order but I was not the GC on this job)

I prepped the floor with rosin paper and masonite and did all my cuts and bends (conduit) outside. The GC got a bill for the prep, and I took it all with me when I left so I could inspect the floor.

I also told the GC that he needed to come out and sign off that there was no damage.

He sent his project manager-a grasshopper, and I have a signature and pictures.

I don't know your role in the remodel, but just CYA.:thumbsup:


----------



## SDC (Jan 12, 2009)

rselectric1 said:


> Whatever you use, watch any subs or employees. They won't care as much as you and usually will not admit fault.
> 
> I just roughed in a kitchen last week (electrical only) with a brand new FINISHED hardwood floor (don't ask-yes I know it was not in the right order but I was not the GC on this job)
> 
> ...




Good move on your part. I have great subs, but they usually do not go to this extent.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

good man, never heard of anyone doing that

as for protection, any floors that arent getting touched ill put down plastic for the fine dust, 1" foam then osb as its the cheapest thing you can get, so me guys use masonite because its thinner but $5 more at times


----------



## eXpatRioteX (Jan 26, 2007)

Taking pictures, with a time and date stamp, of the existing conditions and any existing damage is a good first step. In a previous contracting life, customers were constantly trying to get us to repair or replace damage from the last guy.


----------



## CliffBuilder (Aug 11, 2010)

With a name like "RemodelKing" I would think you should know information like this :laughing: ...Just kidding, man. 

I pretty much only use Ram Board now for all my jobs. It's pliable, roll-able, and reusable. Also, I've "accidentally" dropped things on it with no damage to the floor underneath. If you go to their site, www.ramboard.com, you can read all about it.

Hope that helps! :thumbsup:


----------



## RemodelKing (Aug 19, 2010)

That's what it was!! Ram Board! That's what i saw. Thanks so much!

Yeah, I will still be definitely keeping an eye on my employees that they don't damage something. Great idea about taking the pictures beforehand! :clap:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

CliffBuilder said:


> With a name like "RemodelKing" I would think you should know information like this :laughing: ...Just kidding, man.
> 
> I pretty much only use Ram Board now for all my jobs. It's pliable, roll-able, and reusable. Also, I've "accidentally" dropped things on it with no damage to the floor underneath. If you go to their site, www.ramboard.com, you can read all about it.
> 
> Hope that helps! :thumbsup:


Yep, good stuff, I've paid around $60 for a 3' x 100' roll, iirc. I was installing a coffered ceiling on an 18' ceiling and lost the 18v battery out of my dewalt gun (on finished hardwoods) :shutup: ... nothing', not even a small ding or scratch.

I don't know if I just got lucky and it landed flat, but it sold me on the ramboard. We had scaffoldign rolling all over it too and no problem.

Good stuff. :thumbsup:


----------



## RemodelKing (Aug 19, 2010)

J F said:


> Yep, good stuff, I've paid around $60 for a 3' x 100' roll, iirc. I was installing a coffered ceiling on an 18' ceiling and lost the 18v battery out of my dewalt gun (on finished hardwoods) :shutup: ... nothing', not even a small ding or scratch.
> 
> I don't know if I just got lucky and it landed flat, but it sold me on the ramboard. We had scaffoldign rolling all over it too and no problem.
> 
> Good stuff. :thumbsup:


Wow, ya, that's good to know. I just got a couple rolls since I hear you can reuse it pretty easily. I mean hopefully I won't be dropping anything from 18' up but it's good to know that I could!


----------



## Ashcon (Apr 28, 2009)

When I have a remodel that involves alot of demo and finished floors, I will buy new drop cloths and use painters tape then a layer of 3/8" plywood over taped down with tuck tape so nothing moves.

I price this material into the project as well as the appropriate mark up.

Proper prep takes time, but is worth every effort when you can walk away with a check and no damages!

As a rule every day, every job gets drop cloths from the door to where we are working.

Shoe covers for estimates and for preliminary walk throughs!:thumbsup:

Thanks Chad


----------



## MasterCraft-KB (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm on a kitchen now-complete demo. There's a dinning room with hardwood floors between kitchen and garage which is where i enter and exit house. I sliced one side of the boxes cabinetry came in and put the cardboard down on hardwood and taped with painters tape...seems to work great and is really inexpensive.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

RemodelKing said:


> Wow, ya, that's good to know. I just got a couple rolls since I hear you can reuse it pretty easily. I mean hopefully I won't be dropping anything from 18' up but it's good to know that I could!



I wouldn't want to re-use it (you could, if you have more patience than I do :laughing.

I just price it in as a material cost (and the labor to put it down), and it gets trashed at the end of a project.


----------



## hawaii (Feb 13, 2009)

This is the pain with remodel and protection existing hardwood floors.
Lay the red paper on the clean floor first, do not tape directly on the wood unless it is prefinished with aluminum oxide.
Then protect the floor with protective material thick and heavy.
This is protect the floor %100 just make sure do not pull the tape at any time of the construction because the debris will get under *wood floor* and make the dents.


----------



## taylorconst (Jan 3, 2010)

Plastic, then sheetrock. Works good.:thumbsup:


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

*Foir stairs*

I use laminate flooring underlayment to cover the stairs while I work on site. Thin pieces of wood attached with 3/4" finishing brads with,1 or 2 holds in place.


----------



## RemodelMania (Sep 19, 2006)

*Floor Protection - Ram Board and Kraft Paper*



RemodelKing said:


> Hey all,
> I seem to recall seeing some sort of thick roll out board on a job but can't remember the name for the life of me.


Yep, as somebody said I think Ram Board is what you are looking for. You can also use this kraft paper stuff, but its not going to give you impact protection if you drop something sharp or heavy.


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

*Floor protection from Ram Board*

I think you are mistaken about the floor protection. I have dropped drills, hammers and more from my 4' Step and these items have fallen from heights of 8 feet.

We had an attic hatch fall from 8' 4" and completley tear the Ram Board.

The floor was undamaged and the Ram Board section re patched with a new square overlay...










A shower pan being protected with Ram Board. Watch out for those dry wallers...


----------



## 11678 (Jan 11, 2007)

I just used the roll cardboard floor protection from my lumber yard. I do not know if Ramboard is made by one manufacturer and rebranded, as this has a different name.(Builderboard?). The second 25' run unrolled off this roll chased me across the room. The manufacturer said it may be old stock that has been rolled/stored for too long. Even with a reverse re-roll and blue tape the edges/ends were up off the floor. Be advised. Great protection though.


----------



## CliffBuilder (Aug 11, 2010)

11678 said:


> I just used the roll cardboard floor protection from my lumber yard. I do not know if Ramboard is made by one manufacturer and rebranded, as this has a different name.(Builderboard?). The second 25' run unrolled off this roll chased me across the room. The manufacturer said it may be old stock that has been rolled/stored for too long. Even with a reverse re-roll and blue tape the edges/ends were up off the floor. Be advised. Great protection though.


haha, that's pretty funny. I believe that "builderboard" is a actually a cheaper knockoff version of Ram Board.


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

*Tailing ends*



11678 said:


> I just used the roll cardboard floor protection from my lumber yard. I do not know if Ramboard is made by one manufacturer and rebranded, as this has a different name.(Builderboard?). The second 25' run unrolled off this roll chased me across the room. The manufacturer said it may be old stock that has been rolled/stored for too long. Even with a reverse re-roll and blue tape the edges/ends were up off the floor. Be advised. Great protection though.


Sometimes with the end of the roll we use it like an L Bead.

If the roll is mis behaving try giving it a crease at about 2" of one edge and tape this to the baseboard. I find that and a light sponge will tame these ends.

If we are setting up for a large renovation often we are using our zip pole system and poly. The zip poles are protected on the bottom and help pin the board tight the floor and prevent sliding.

Make sure you find a ceiling joist so the zip pole does not damage the finished ceiling. Often we use seal gasket on top of the black rubber pads on our zip pole.

If your sub trades have not worked around the zip poles they can do more harm sending a pole over and down on a floors than most tool boxes. Keep the poles on the inside of the work area so you can monitor the pressure and if one falls often the others will keep it in the protected area.

Try cutting your ram board with an old chop saw blade into 3 equal portions.












Great for drywall drop zones when taping. The Ram Board wipes up nicely and these mini rolls can be used time and time again..


----------



## RhodesHardwood (Jun 28, 2010)

Ram board it is


----------



## covaltleveling (Aug 13, 2010)

*Hardwood floor protection*

To avoid floor resurfacing we would first lay down rosin paper, then masonite- cut and duct taped at the joints. Also, try to keep all subs out of the area so as not to damage the hardwood flooring installation.


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

*Transporting Ram Board*

I like to use a few Quick Grips to lock the Ram Board to the back deck in my Van.

I jumped on the brakes a year back and sent a roll crashing into my drywall tools.

Took out my favourite California Paddle.

Now I lock it tight...

JW


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

*Vancouver Floor Protection - Concrete Crews*

Here is a little Ram Board working hard in Vancouver. I used a roll to protect the hardwood floors of this False Creek Condo when the concrete crew came to pour the floors in the two bedrooms, kitchen and bathrooms.

The client love that we did this and his floors where protected from the 5 workers, their tools and left over cement.










Here in North Vancouver I buy my Ram Board from Dicks Lumber.

This stuff is great. :clap:


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

You know what's great about Ram Board?

It's not throw out like garbage but recycled like your newspaper.

Here in North Vancouver or local recycle station opposite the dump would like it loaded with the mixed paper and not the cardboard bin. :blink: Whoops. First time I was told that.

So the mixed paper bin it is!

JW


----------



## EcoBuilder (May 2, 2011)

I always appreciate a good recycle :thumbup:


----------

